# Cute cake pan



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I was at the store yesterday and saw this cake pan which makes little tea cakes. Remember the castle cakes I made for Punky's birthday. This pan is from the same company. I bet the little cakes are going to be So Ardorable!  And Yummy! :chili: 

http://www.fluffbutts.com/pictures/cakepan.JPG


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I'm thinking chocolate!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Love it! What's the name of the company?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like yummy treats to me.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Love it! What's the name of the company?[/B]


Nordic ware. I bought it at Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Those are pretty  Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish I could bake or cook :blush: that looks yummy even without the cake


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to get this! I wonder if you can do muffin mix in these too? I love the idea of little holiday cakes all stacked up w/powdered sugar on top. Hmmm, I have a ginger spice cake recipe somewhere....


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have to get this! I wonder if you can do muffin mix in these too? I love the idea of little holiday cakes all stacked up w/powdered sugar on top. Hmmm, I have a ginger spice cake recipe somewhere....[/B]


I think it would be good for muffin mix too. For Punky's birthday I made a chocolate chip pound cake and a doggie apple, banana cake. Both came out very good!

Link to thread with pictures of cakes


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">I wish I was still up to baking and cooking! I couldn't resist I had to check out Nordicware......

Bundt Tea Cakes & Candies Pan

This pan is also a variety pan and has 4 different shapes but they are large size finished products. 
Holiday Mini Muffin Pan

Me I still like the Tea Cakes & Candies Pan the best. 
</span>


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> <span style="color:#008B00">I wish I was still up to baking and cooking! I couldn't resist I had to check out Nordicware......
> 
> Bundt Tea Cakes & Candies Pan
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links.


----------

